# Diaper mamas roll call!!!!!



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

There are so many newbies, I thought we could have a big thread so everyone can "meet" each other. So post your name, your cloth diapered baby's name and age, and uhh...what diaper you reach for first when all the diapers are clean!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Me first, lol. I'm Lisa, I'm cloth diapering Julia who is 10.5 months old. When all my diapers are clean I reach for my cowboy print Valor-Kids AIO first!


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi...I am Becky...I am cloth diapering Micah (2 1/2 yrs) and Paul (almost 8 months). When all my dipes are clean I grab my airplane print angelwraps qdaio for Micah and my red/orange/yellow tie dyed ubcpf for Paul....or if it is night time/long outting time I will grab my all hemp FCB dipes for both the boys!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi, Kelsi here with Ari (DD, 9.5 mo). Ohhhh.. diapers~~~~We love our harleyz pockets for daytime and SOS hemp with a Patchwork Pixie cover at night. You can see part of Ari's pretty dipe stash here:

Ari's Stash (or part of)

Yeahhhhhh CD's


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm Anne, and I'm cloth diapering Katie, who is 18 months. When everything is clean, I pull out the BBH AIOs first... particularly the peach batik!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Phoebe here, mama to Faith aged 3, Abby aged 2, and Bede aged 8mos. I reach for my camo print fitted for Bede and whatever Abby picks for herself for her


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm Heather and I cd my 1yo. I've been cd'ing since she was 7 months.

I use mainly ubpf and Proraps.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I'm Stacey...not new really...in fact quite old but....
I am Mama to Anna, Sophia, & Henry who is in diapers








When they are all clean, I reach for a Harleyz Pocket....I have dozens!!
Then a fleece Patchwork Pixie AIO...
Then an Angel Wrap QD AIO!!!....
HOWDY ALL!!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Stell here, and Davey is my diaper-baby, age 18 months and then some.
When everything is clean, the first thing I reach for is the ONE perfect Recycle Diaper I own, and our Mosaic Moon soaker.


----------



## AndreaBash (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm Andrea... obviously.







Brandon just turned 15 months.







I reach for an all-fleece pocket first every time.


----------



## Just Me Jenn (Aug 7, 2003)

Still here, although I've been reading more than posting lately







My cloth diapered babes are Emily, Taylor and Julia. Usually my first grab (daytime) is an SOS - they fit each one of them perfectly and never fail to work great







nighttime dipes for each girl is a whole other story in itself...


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

I'm Jami, and I'm cloth diapering Dylan (4 months). I reach for UCPFs and whisper pants first. I can't help it. I'm a UCPF nut. But, this could change when I get my new Sam's fitteds. I only have one right now that DS just outgrew, but I have 5 new ones on the way.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm Kristin (not terribly new here) and Ellie is my little cloth diapered cutie. Our favorite dipes are elbee baby dipes, but they have to hang to dry so i usually use a quick-dry homemade diaper first.


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi!! My name is Shannon (thought most call me Shan). I am mama to Cory who is 16years and Harley 16months (yes, that is a long time in between LOL). Harley has been cd'd full time all along (after cord fell off anyway). As far as dipes..............suffice it to say I reach for the side snapping dipes first.
p.s. I am older than Stacey-but "I" am not OLD (well, maybe a little)


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi I am Kaelynn my son Zane is 12mo. While reading everyones post i was trying to decide what diaper i reach for first.... And it was hard to come up with something because most of the time i reach for a diaper and then i think....wait we are going out later and so i will put that one on him, or he can wear that one to grandmas house.....so usually my favorite diapers sit in the drawer the longest.:LOL But with that said I reach for my dragon and hibiscus FMBG AIO, and my green and yellow plaid AngelWraps.


----------



## bokchoy (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm Tee, I've been around but unfortunately don't post much.

I have a 2-year-old DS and a 7-month-old DD.

For DS, I reach for a HB Home pocket AIO or Cloud 9 Softie. He hates all covers 'cept his Tuesday Bear cover.

For DD, I reach for a Hello Kitty AIO from either Mudpies or Soft Landing Diapers.

This changes from week-to-week, of course


----------



## WrenAK (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi, I'm Brandy, WAHM of 3. I'm currently cloth diapering my 2yo and my 4.5mo. I'm really strange with my diapers. The boys have to wear the Celestial Print HH to sleep at night (I get inwardly aggravated if they poop in them before they fall asleep). If they're ALL clean (never happens 'cause I only have a day's worth and I wash every day) I will reach for the Dolphin Print or Moon Man print. I love those!


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

i'm liz, cloth diapering my princess christine almost 10 months old now. her big brother logan just potty learned a few weeks ago and is in undies full time! the first diaper i reach for when they are all clean is my BEAUTIFUL honeyboy! by jodi mack.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm not new either, but I will play.









I'm Sharon, my 17 month old DS is Cullen. I switched him to CDs when he was 12 months, and love it! The diaper I would probably reach for first... hmm... how to choose... My antique baseball print Angel Wraps QD AIO. And I'll be CDing our new baby next July!


----------



## Penguinlady (May 26, 2003)

i am Patty and pregnant with our last child. i coth diapered Alyssa(2 today) since she was born and have had some rough spots since she is a heavy wetter to this day. the one i reach for first is a hemp firefly with a bumpy cover. my kid is so active that this has given us the trimness we need with a decent amount of absorbancy so she can frolic and not fuss about the bulk near her tummy

i have been here before but took a little break from diaper buying craze for the last 6 months.


----------



## Twinmommy1120 (Aug 30, 2003)

Im Sam, Im diapering Max and Madeline who will be 1 in two days







!!
When all my dipes are clean..hmm..








I reach for my simply cloth white with bright flowers AIO for Maddie and an Angel Wraps Chili Pepper AIO for Max.

If its late in the day, and we arent going anywhere I go for a Lizs Cloth Fitted with a Sugarpeas Wool Cover for Max and a Peik a boo fitted with a cuddlewrap for Maddie!









Sam


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm Lori!
I've been cloth-diapering Trapper (just turned 2 last month) since birth.
I've tried many diapers/covers/combos in that time, and my current "system" is SOS print outter/hemp inner diapers & Bummis covers for day & SOS all-hemp diapers w/SugarPeas wool for nite.

Hi everyone!


----------



## baileysmommy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, I am Mindy. I haven't been posting much lately either. My Bailey is 14 months old. I started CDing her when she was 3 months old. I always reach for a ME OS with a Liz Cloth fleece topped doubler and hot pink phunkymama wool full cut cover.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm Cortney and I am cloth-diapering Morgan (kinda)- she's potty learning right now so we're taking a a big step in our lives right now.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi I am Marnie, and I am an addict- oh wait wrong thread....LOL.

Okay I am Marnie, I am CDing Joe, who just turned a year. We have a huge stash and lots of variety, I never really reach for the same thing when they are all clean, I rotate between my Tye Dye Dreams prefolds, my Sugarbums fitteds, and my Little Caboose fitted. I almost always top it with wool, either knit pants or a soaker, but lately it has been fleece pants, I made Joe some windpro pants and we have been using those!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)




----------



## Mom2Carter (Nov 18, 2003)

hello!

My name is Jera and I am brand new - both to this site and to CD. My son Carter is 6 months old. I don't really have a favorite yet....but I do like my fuzzy bunz, and I have a monkey bottoms that is really cute.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm Kathy, cding my son who will be 3 in 2 weeks and preparing to cd yet another child with boy parts who's due in January.

When everything is clean, I reach for my Liz's Cloth, 'cause we're new to this and that's all I have.







Luckily, we really like them.







We rotate between our 3 wool covers (2 Bumpy and 1 brand new Sugar Peas that I LOVE). Our 2 PUL covers are for backup and wool washing day only.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm Tana and I'm CDing Ben who is 4 months old.

I use CPFs with Bummi's SWW because that is what I have. I got one Polar Baby with my first shipment of diapers and I LOVE fleece so I'm trying to make some wraps of my own. My son was 7 lb. 6 oz. at birth and 18 lb. at 4 months so there is no way I could afford new Polar Babies for every size because he'd only wear them for 3 weeks and they're $20 a piece! I loved how fleece felt on his little bottom when I held him, though.


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

Hi, I'm Azadeh and have been cloth diapering for almost 5 years now. I have a wonderful husband and two wonderful boys and am a homeschooling, work-at-home, AP mom in Maryland! Nice to meet you all...

Azadeh


----------



## chaos_pie (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi all-

I am mama to Eli (4.5yo) and to CD (since day1 in the hospital) Xiney (short for Maxine). Xiney just turned 1yo







.

I used diaper service on Xiney and started coming to this board when I wanted to find and make more interesting covers. Since then it has occurred to me that I can wash my own dipes. So since then I have been DIY.

Since I am prefold mama, I reach for the UBIPF and one of the koolaid dyed soakers that I made for Xiney.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm Stephanie. SAHM AP mom to 5 graet kidlets. Sarah is 22 months and my favorite dipes for her are whatever she does not take off! She is my nakey girl. I love SOS with Fuz Easy covers for her. Becca is 2.5 months and I love FCB, LC, and Sugarpeas for her. Our favorite covers are Sugarpeas wool or Wooly Wonders Soaker.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi, I'm Kristin. Aaron is almost 10 months old and we're cd'ing more and more (though not full time yet). If all is clean, I either reach for my angelwraps chili peppers AIO or my VK on land AIO.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi, I'm Stephanie. I'm a sahm of two beautiful kids! Romeo is 4 1/2 and Destiny is 21 months old. My favorite choice of diapers/aios/covers are always changing. But, my two favorites site are chumbas.com and www.fullmoonbabygear.com


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi I am Lisa. My dd Irelynn is almost 6 mos. We cd full timeand I usually reach for a HH or one of me new Little Lambs fitteds. They are sooo cute!


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

Hello, my name is Teri, and I am a CDing work at home mom to Emily who is 11 months now, and an X-Cding mom to Chirstopher who is 10 now. (X meaning he doesn't wear diapers anymore)

I grew up using prefolds on my little sisters, so I can't say how long I've been using cloth, but my oldest little sister is 23.

What do I reach for first? Okay.... I have admitted to being a snob before and thinking that disposable (paper and plastic) diapers look cheap and trashy to me. Now, I will admit to being even more anal.....

I reach for whatever matches the outfit she is wearing.

Okay... I said it.

Since I make my own diapers most of the time, I make them natural colored with different colors of trim, so that they are easy to match her outfits with. I know this is strange and anal, but I have to do it. It works funny when we are out. People see a diaper that matches her outfit... and her being changed in to another diaper that matches her outfit, and I tend to grab the wipes that match too! Oh, somebody help me!!!!







:

Teri - Oh, and if I'm here, I'm NAK!


----------



## stickybun (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi. I'm Amy, cloth diapering the adorable booty of Ariel, 7 months this week.

I reach for my Japanese koi Valor kids AIO if we are going out, and my super soft little red riding hood Celestial Baby fitted if we are staying in. This week I have been in a denim mood though and can't seem to keep my Fern and Faerie recycled denim diapers off of her.

For covers we are all about wool, woolybumbums being our house favorite. She is wearing her Kodama longies right now.









amy


----------



## Lanmom (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi,
My name is Laura and I have a 3 1/2 year old son no longer in diapers and I am expecting another baby in about 4 weeks. With my son I used bumpy covers and prefolds for the first few months but this time I can't wait to use a kissaluv 0 - they look so cute!


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi everyone! I am Jess and mom to Abigail (who will be 5 tomarrow) and Genevieve who is 3 months old. If I am at home the first diaper I reach fo are my tye died prefold and a kool-ade dyed soaker that my MIL knitted ( we like color in our lives







) If I am going out I like to show off the 2 FMBG AIO I have then its back to prefolds and soakers.

BTW, If I am here I am probably nak too!


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi I am Karen. I am a WAHM/WOHM. I have one dd who is 8 months. I've been CDing since her birth and have been hanging around this forum for about 7 months now. I am a quick dry diaper finatic! and I love wool covers. When everything is clean I tend to reach for a Buckeye Bottom or my own brand first. I have a huge stash, though, that makes choosing a dipe tough sometimes :LOL


----------



## traci5489 (Oct 27, 2002)

Hi - not really new, I just don't post much. My name is Traci and I am the SAHM to Dylan (5) and Jordan (just turned 3). Jordan is still my diaper wearer (with no sign of potty training yet) and we are ttc #3 so I tend to stick with one-size diapers a lot. I have cd both my children since Dylan was 1 month and Jordan since we brought her home from the hospital (3 days old). I guess my favorites right now are either SOS or Pinhead diapers with a SugarPeas wool cover.


----------



## 2boys1husband3cats (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi, I'm Cheryl, mommy to the toddler tyrant







Breydon and his baby brother Jude.

We're very new to successful CDing. When Breydon was born my mom had made him fitted diapers and covers that at 10 months were still too big for him. That combined with using a wet pail because we didn't know there were other options had us give up in frustration.

The message board that I was posting on when pg with Jude had several women who CD and raved about it. I started doing research in June, and then it took me until last month for me to convince my husband that we really needed to make the switch.

I love it! Right now I don't have a lot (just prefolds and covers) but I love my Re-Uz'm POSOS. And I'm really looking forward to all the fluffy mail I have coming.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

hey everyone!

I'm tiffany







mama to kyla lennon (5/3/01). WAHM and super wife extroidiner. ROFL not really. We live in las vegas.... so we go diaperless most of the time, LOL. Actually id be lying if i said that was by choice :-/ I just cant keep diapers on her.... she was potty trained, then she wasnt, then she was.... back to we dont know what. But when she is in diapers we reach for our side snapping diapers first


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi everyone!








I'm Julie, Mama-to-be to my first child due about a week before Christmas. I plan to start cding him at the hospital, and have been building up my stash. I will probably use Kissaluv's Size 0 and Infant UBCPF's the most at first, but I have lots of other types of fitted's, pocket dipes, and AIO's to try when he get's a little bigger.

I'm glad I found such great advice and support from all the mamas here.


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi I am Jessica or Jess, WOH mom to Joshua 4 and Zachary 13.5 months. Zach is cloth







'd. I started him about 3 months ago due to his ezcema. When everything is clean I reach for his HH Gecko Print First!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi all I am Christi mom to Erin age 9 and my







boy Ryan who is 20 months and I reach for a CPF and a bummis cover or a luceys hope chest aio.....


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi, I'm Erin I'm diapering 18 month old Ethan. I reach for a fuzzi bunz first usually.


----------



## erin978 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi, I'm erin, mommy to Maegan who is 4 months old. When all my dipes are clean I reach for my pink gingham HH. However, just yesterday I became the owner of a Liz's Cloth and a Cuddlebuns, both which I bet I'll be reaching for more often!


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi! I'm Amy. I am CDing Emily who is 10 1/2 months old. We started CDing her when she was about 7 months old. With any more children we have, we plan to CD from day one. I mainly have snug-to-fits, sammies, and Kissaluvs. I reach for them differently depending on what time of day it is. If I know she's going to poo....i prefer she poo in a snug-to- fit....they seem to hold her poos....if its not morning (she poos in the morning) i go for the kissaluvs....due to the low rise of kissaluvs..if she poos with one of them on..then I have poo in the belly button :LOL

Amy


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm meribeth. I CD liam, 6 months. When all our dipes are clean, I currently reach for my chili pepper angel wraps AIO.


----------



## auddiesmommy (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm Brianna and I'm CDing Audrey who will be 15 months old tomorrow. I usually grab a size 1 Sugar Pea with doubler and a Fuz Bomb cover.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi all







I am Mandy, and I cloth diaper Lacy Jo, who is 7 months old (already :cry). I use mostly pocket dipes, and like my wonderoos best. www.wonderoos.com


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm Amy and my CD'd DS is Ross. He's 23 months and I reach for a Luke's Drawers OSW w/a tri-fold soaker and a Bummis wrap. My vote may soon change though b/c I just ordered a custom diaper from Lucy's Hope Chest.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Hello, I'm Mia! I have two kidlets, both in cloth. Harrison is almost 2 and Isabella is 4 month. We've been CDing since Harrison was born, and couldn't be any happier with our choice! For Harrison I always reach for his VK chicken AIO first, and for Isabella I reach for an SOS with a SP wool cover.


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

i'm lorena and i cd ethan my 6 month old pride and joy! if we are just lounging at home i grab a cpf and a pul wrap (usually stacinator so soft) b/c he still bfs and poops like a champ! however, when we go out and all dipes are clean - i always reach for a fcb dipe and cover! i cannot believe how much i love these. oh - i am starting to really dig my sos dipes too! oh what the hell - i love them all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

hi! i'm dana and i have 2 little ones in dipes, Alexandra (27 mo w/ no interest at all in the potty) and Isabella (7mo). if we are staying at home the first thing i will reach for 9 out of 10 times is a prefold for both and either a knit soaker or fuzbaby wool cover. if we are going out we always use our righteous baby shells and contours.























it's nice to meet all of the new "faces" i have been seeing lately! not that i have been here all that long myself, :LOL


----------



## Truska (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm fairly new to this site, so am thrilled to see this thread!

I'm Jenn, and I have two DD's...Rory just turned 2, and Teagan is 7 months. We've been in cloth for about 3 months now, I guess? I used it a bit while I was PG with Teagan, but was lazy with the laundry, and gave up.







: But, we're back at it, and loving it this time around! Right now, we're mainly using pocket diapers (what are Harleyz?), but I'm thinking about trying some fitted's as well...I'm slowly opening up to the whole world of CD'ing out there! :LOL


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi







I'm fairly new to the site and cding. I'm carrie, mom to Julia, 5 1/2 mo. We have been cding full time for 2 months now and it is going great. If all is clean I reach for either a fb or a hh - we love pockets







daycare also loves pockets









but I'm getting better with cpf's and half the time will use those the 4 days I am home with her, with a prorap or bummis sww.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I have been diapering my children since 1982 when my first child was born. Back then we used homemade flannel flat folds made from flannel sheets and gerber plastic pants with pins. Now we have come a long way! We use everything and anything we can get our mitts on! I have two sons in diapers at present. My oldest son wears them at night and during naps. The bedwetter pants do not cut it for us so diapers are a must. Aleksei wears four to five diapers at night. He is such a heavy wetter. Although it seems he might be slowing a bit. At least I hope.







Zeke should be out of diapers soon and Alek will be going for sometime still. Lorrie is 21, Valerie is 19, Zeke is 3, and Alek is 9 months.


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi everyone









I'm Karen, WO/WAHM to Julia and Isaac. I've cd'ed Julia since she was 10 months old, and Isaac since birth. We're all about prefolds around here, and our absoute favorite covers are lightweight Windpro FMBG's. They're awesome!


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi, I'm Dacia, Mama of 5 and 1/2 month old Zane, already in size Large's of most things. We







cloth diapering, and I have a bit of an addiction problem. If anyone mentions the words "Diaper Garden", I will salivate and choke.
(I'll get you, my pretty... someday).









It's hard to choose... if I'm showing off the cloth booty, I reach for my FMBG Dragon Batik AIO, or my BBH Geisha AIO. But my all time favorite is any fitted under my Melon Fuzbomb.... ohh, do I love that cover.

My shameful secret is that at almost 6 months of diapering, I have just finally figured out CPF's and snappis.... which is good. I'm in love with the snappi....but I still have a wicked prediliction for a sassy AIO anyday...

BTW...Hi Jera!!!







So glad you've joined us! Hooray!


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

hi, i'm jamie. my dd is scout, age two months. we have been cding her since birth (we took her home from the hospital in a kissaluvs 0 and a prorap).

we mostly use ubcpfs and wool and a few proraps. i







wool. at night she is in a cpf with doubler and her aristocrat. during the day she is in either a bumpy wool or a tootsweet wool cover. if we are going out, we use proraps because they fit better under her clothes.

we have tried aios and fitteds, but i didn't like them. we had more leaks with the fitteds than snappi-ed cpfs. plus dh is a big fan of cpfs. i really want another tootsweet. i also want to try a woodland wrap.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm Karla, a WAHM and WOHM (depending upon what I'm doing any given day) to Noah (28 months, zippo clue about the potty). Noah was CD'd at birth until 4 months, and then again at around 10 months until the present.

You can see MY stash at www.picturetrail.com/lifetapestry

I reach for a wool soaker (usually California Poppy Kool Sheep or LTK) and one of my MDC mama custom dipes, or a RB FLAG. I'm working on a fitted dipes review right now so I have to stop myself from using these favorites and try out the new dipes.

Karla


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

I am Morwenna, my children are Harlan (13), Truman (9), Graydon (6), Rowan (4), and Elowen (1). Elowen is actually 22 months, she is my diaper baby.

As for diapers, I don't have very many kinds, but I have a Hidden Pearl Creations that I find myself reaching for, also Celestial Baby and Fern & Faerie. I am shopping for more, though!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Michelle here, cd'ing my angel Anwyn.









Which diaper I pick really depends on my mood - either an RB FLAG or a cpf. For a cover, again it depends - either my SugarPeas Cranberry Fleece or one of my RB wool jersey shells.


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm Laura and I am CDing a 19 month old girl. I usually go for the CPFs and the Bumkins yellow bug cover. I have to save the pockets and AIOs for the sitter!


----------



## ignitor4 (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm Amy, a full time WOHM to Avery (2.5). We've been doing cloth since Avery was about 14 months and just wish we'd tried it sooner!

For daytime, I like my velour lined hemp fitteds from Darling Diapers with a Bummis Whisper Pant or Patchwork Pixie wool cover. At night I use hemp pocket fitteds from Darling Diapers and one of my various wool covers/soakers (I always have trouble picking my favorite, so I'm not going to try!).


----------



## steelmagnolia4 (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm Heather, CDing my 4th and last baby Wesley (20 mos).

First thing I reach for is either my Choo Choo train Little Caboose or my signature Lennon Cuddlebun fitted. Then I usually put those under a Stacinator So Simple, but I've got several knitted soakers on order so hopefully soon I'll be reaching for those first


----------



## paddyfinnsmom (Sep 18, 2003)

I am Caryn, a wahm, and my cd baby is Finnegan, 13 months old. My almost 3 year old, Patrick, is potty training now (yuck) so has just stopped wearing cloth dipes. I've cloth diapered both of them since Finn was born. I reach for a hemp snap fitted and prowrap during the day and a Country Cozy Southern Snuggler and Mosaic Moon soaker at night.


----------



## jester (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi, I'm Jessica, and I'm currently cd'ing my 2 yr-old dd Molly, soon to be cd'ing a wee dd in January. When everything is clean I usually pick a SugarPeas with a fleece-topped doubler and cover it with either my SP Windpro or a So-Simple. I am hoping to try out a wool soaker or two, but have yet to aquire one!


----------



## Mamamert (Jul 31, 2003)

I am Lisa and have Isaac who is 3 mos, I reach for a red wonderoo with blue inner although I have been known to CPF and Alexis wrap when I just want change.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I am Shandelle. My Son is 6 weeks, and I prefer prefolds snappied under a nylon pull on pant!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm Laura, cloth diapering Mya- 15.5 months old. I got a few diapers just to find out what you were all so excited about and now I hate to use a sposie! I reach for my tiedie flowers HH first. Though Mya's favorite is a Little Lambs covered in smilies. I also really like Kissaluvs fitted with a Bumpy day cover.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

hi there







i am laurie. ds wears a dipe at night usually since he occasionally still has accidents, he will be 4 next month. i didnt start cd till dd was born. ds wears a kushies aio. when all dipes are clean, and we are stayin home, i usually use a prefold and either a diaperap or polar babies cover. when giong out i prefer aios


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi! I'm Jen and My DS is Nathan who just turned one. He has been in cloth diapers since 5 months. Baby #2 is due in two weeks - we think another boy.

Currently, what I reach for first for DS is a Samuel's Fitted and a Snapdragons Knit PUL cover.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm Andrea and I'm a WAHM and I have three children, 3.5 year old twins both of whom are in underwear!! woo hoo!!! and a 2.5 year old in diapers. I reach for a FMBG AIO first


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi, I'm Jill, mama to Aiden. He is 9 mos old and has been in cloth since he was 4 mos. Our favorite diapers right now are SOS's and RB FLAGS









But of course that could change at any moment :LOL


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I am Katina, mom to Nathan, 3 and mostly potty trained, and Zachary 3 months. He is my little cloth diapered nursling. I reach for my Happy Heiny's or my wool covers most of the time right now.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm Kimra....mom to my 15 year old ds, 11 year old dd, and soon to be 7 month old ds. All were/are cd.

Right now we are dealing with a weird problem that seems to be a texture problem....and I've been in diaper depression given that most of my fitteds are hemp fleece with the fleecy part towards the baby.

So I've been reaching for different diapers than I had been before! We've been using mommy made pocket fitteds that are made from cotton, hemp stuffers, and wool covers. Also our organic cotton diaper from Celestial Baby and our hemp fitteds that have the jersey side towards the baby (Cricketts, Celestial Baby...and I can't think of the others right now!)

I think I may have to go on a major buying spree for cotton fitteds with hemp hidden!


----------



## janiemerle (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi! I'm Janie, wahmama to my nearly two year old daughter, Grace.







I usually reach for Fuzzi Bunz.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Hello everyone!!!!

I am Ang and my little angel is Rainey Faye- she is 7 1/2 months old. I have a few dipes made by other mamas but my fav is my own- I grab her african print dipe first- I LOVE it!!!! She also has a pink/orange one that I love too- but it is getting small.

I would grab a RB if I had one!!! I saw one at a diaper party and my heart stopped I think :LOL







:LOL


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm Nicole. My son, Tony, is the CDed one around here...he turns 2 on December 2nd. Becca is my little diaper-picker-outer, and she turns 4 on February 1st. Usually I let one of the kids pick the diapers (Tony likes one of the Cuddle-In-Ones with a large sun on the back, and Becca tends to go for the Starbunz animals), but if I'm picking usually it is whatever fitted I'm in the mood for, coverless if we're staying in or with the fleece or wool pants and shorts I make for Tony.


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi ladies, my name is Kira and I cloth diaper my daughter Sailor, who is one year old *today*! I am a WAHM sewing dipes and we also run a little seafood market on the side...







:

The first thing I reach for is whichever CuddleBuns diaper happens to be on the top of the pile.









~Kira


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Happy birthday Sailor!!!!!! How did a year go so fast??? She is just as cute as can be- enjoy your day!!

Love comin your way from me and Rainey









Okay back to the post!! :LOL


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm Adria, mom to 5 and diapering my 3 and 1 year old. Our stash is primarily Fireflys, Fuzbabys, and El Bee diapers. I reach for the Fireflys first every time.


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

I'm Stacey, momma to Maegan-8months and Joey-9yrs. I've been cloth diapering since Maegan's birth.
And when my stash is all clean.....I reach for.....my(her) mint green sherpa Little Caboose fs fitted with my fern-n-faerie recycled brown wool fuzzy...it's what's she's wearing right now!


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Hello! I'm Kerrie both Becca - 2.5 yrs and Trey - 7.5 months are in dipes. I only have CPFs and made by me fitteds. When everything is clean, honestly I reach for the CPF because I want to save my favorites - the fitteds for when we go out!







I've been CDing DD since 5 months and DS since about 2 months. I wish I'd have know about this site before he was born and I would have had him in CDs from birth.


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi everyone!!
I'm Christine and I have been posting here on and off for the last year. I'm back "on again" right now.... so I thought I would post here. (Although I usually only get on the computer every couple of days.)
I'm a SAHM to 2 in cds. Nikolai is 27 months (and has been in cds since birth) and Maksym is 7 weeks.
I reach for my Motherease dipes when everything is clean. Nik and Max are sharing the ME OS.... but I have some small Sandy's for Max and Large ones for Nik, as well.
It's nice to meet everyone!!!


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Truska_
*Right now, we're mainly using pocket diapers (what are Harleyz?)*
Jen - Harleyz are awesome pocket dipes made by Shannon (lilharleysmama) - the Harleyz Dipeez website is here. They are SO trim
















Happy Birthday to Sailor!!!
















Hi all - I am Phoebe, WOHM to Eliza Jule who just turned one. I have been cd'ing her since she was about 5 months old, and cd'ing her full time since she was 8 months old. If we are blessed with another little miracle baby someday, I plan to CD from birth. I







LOVE







CDs!!!

My DH is her SAHD, so it is only fair to include him in what we reach for first. He would reach for one of our many Angel Wraps QD AIOs. If I was handing it to him, I would grab the beautiful mermaid print AW with the fuschia fleece lining







first.

If I am changing Eliza, I reach first for my Harleyz Dipeez fitted dipe (an amazing diaper) with the turtle print flannel (it is the only one I have - I am waiting for 12 more!







) and as of a few days ago my "new" appliqued Sugar Peas wool cover (with a cupcake and other sweets on it) that I got off of the TP from Lilmamibella - it is awesome. If only I had twins I could tell you about my beautiful Tuesday Bear covers, too! You can see my dipes in the file attached to Eliza's name below.

Oh, and if it is bedtime, I definitely reach for one of my Fuzzi Bunz stuffed with 2 Joey Bunz. Not exciting but I love that they work!

XOXO


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm Michelle, SAHM to Elana who is almost three, and Jeremy who is almost 7 months. Ellie has been CD since 14mo and Jeremy has never worn a sposie.

They both wear larges so I just grab a diaper. I tend to save my FMBG AIOs (my faves) for the diaper bag, but now that I have more of them I can use them at home too.









Until a few weeks ago, I was all about hemp fitteds & wool covers.







Ds is just rolling away from me too much to mess with separate pieces so I decided to switch to AIOs. Also, dd has some kind of food sensitivity/allergy going, so we're dealing with diarhhea type poos so I need PUL covers or AIOs.









I got my first Bummis SWW the other day in a swap and I'm wondering what took me so long! I hate velcro, but this cover is infinitely adjustable!









It's my new favorite, especially for dd since I don't have time to wash wool covers everytime she explodes (this is worse than ds' ebf poo!)...










Sorry to write a novel! :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

doube post


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi, I'm Amy. My son Connor is 11.5 months old







and my first choice is a tie between our HH's and our Little Lambs AIO's. We've been CD'ing for 3 or 4 months now and I love it, I wish I would have started sooner. I can't wait until I'm lucky enough to have a new little butt to CD with some itty bitty dipes!


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Hello all! I'm Marie and my little cloth diapered cutie, Desmond, is just about 10 1/2 months old. I usually reach for a cpf, as my stash is made up almost completely of cpfs. If I'm going out, though, and someone might see his diaper I tend to reach for the batik frog print HH (gotta love anything frog-related!).


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

HI! I'm Sarah SAHM to two boys. I CD our 8 month old. The first one I reach for is simpley the UBCPF and a bummis. I have a few fitteds but still prefer the pf.


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

I've been here off and on but I guess I still consider myself new (I mostly read and learn and rarely post). I'm Beth, wahm to Benji, who's 3-1/2 and all about the potty, and Maggie, who will be 10 mos old on the 24th. Maggie has been exclusively CDed since about a week after she came home from the NICU--she was a preemie and for a while she was too small to wear anything I had bought!

I reach first for a Lucy's Hope Chest AIO or fitted with a BBH wool cover. I also really like Sugar Peas snap ins w/ wool cover, although the mediums I bought are still a little big on Maggie. My girl is still so tiny.

Beth, Mom to Benji (3/23/00) and Maggie (1/24/03)


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm Alex, mama to 9.5 month old DS Adam. I've been cloth diapering since he was born...and the first diaper I reach for now is my baby blue Happy Heiney!










Alex


----------



## mhurst (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi I'm Melissa mama to Charlie. He's almost 11 months old we've been CDing since he was about 7 months old. When everything is clean I grab a CPF, a fleece topped joey bunz and a handknit soaker (DH always points out to people that I made it







he's so sweet). I use this mainly because my stash of pocket diapers and AIOs is used exclusively at the sitters and I only have enough for two days (I don't want to do laundry everyday!)


----------



## norasmom (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi all!

My name is Jesi and I'm a SAHM to my muffin girl Nora Mablene (8/3/03). I've been using cloth since she was 2weeks old and I'm lovin' every minute of it. The first dipe I reach for when we're goin' out is our cat in the hat print wonderoo, when were stayin in I really do prefer ubcpf, a snappi, and pro rap cover.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi everyone. I'm Monica- I've been here awhile. Willow, my first was cloth diapered all the way through except for the first week and my youngest, Forest is also CDered- he's 21 months.

I reach for my Pumkies to grow hemp first because it's quick on and off when he uses the potty. At night its Liz's Cloth Nighty Noodles.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi all. I'm Rose and I've been cding my little guy since he was 6.5 mos. Well, actually we started off with a diaper service but the diapers seemed so bulky and rough (don't know what they were using to wash them with!) and I was too overwhelmed with new mom-dom to stick with it for more than a couple of weeks so we switched to tushies and 7th gen. Then when ds was about 6 mos old I got it in my head that I could cd him myself. I think it was because all the moms here seemed to be having so much fun cding. So I climbed onboard the mdc diapering forum and never looked back


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

I'm Nikki. My sweet baby girl is 12 months old (her MDC nickname Looters). I reach for a quick dry Firefly when all of my diapers are clean.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm Jen, mama to Cole, who's almost 13 mos. When all the diapers are clean (ha!) I reach for a FLAG, topped with a wool soaker.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm Debi, SAHM(becoming a WAHM) to Alex(who turns 6 tomorrow!!!), Maddy(4.5), and Sam(who turns 1 on the 29th!!!!). When all my dipes are clean I reach for a firefly, or KHW during the day, and a Liz's Cloth at night...


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

hi! I'm Maria, feel bad that I didn't read all 6+ pages of posts to get to know you all







but I want to get listed anyway... you don't mind, do you?

I am CDing my DS Griffin who @ 5 1/2 months just gained 5 lbs & went from s to M to L in 4 wks! It's been a diaper buying frenzy!

What I grab depends on the dear boy's mood: if he is content onthe changing pad then I will get a pretty fitted & cover, like Berry Patch. If he is ready to get back up now(!) then I will grab a quickie, my quickest right now is my Angel Wrap QDAIO, it's also pretty in a asian blue print, love it!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello Mama's!

I'm Jes ... bizzy sleepless WAHMama to Sahara Rayne who will be 21 months on the 22nd ... I can't believe she's almost 2!!!!!!!!! Sahara has been cd'd since she was born (though for the first 3 months we alternated between cd's and disposables cause all I had were horrible kushies AIO's and I couldn't stand the red marks they left on her poor little new baby thighs).

When all the diapers are clean in the house (a rarity with 3 21 month olds around) ... I reach for an eeZi-fold, snappi and wool pants.

Blessings

Jes


----------



## Faeanne (Jan 9, 2003)

nak-
my name's jessica & i'm cding my 3 1/2 month old son dante. when all my dipes are clean i reach for a cpf, snappi & space baby print bummis sww.


----------



## SMPH (Apr 25, 2003)

Hello!

I am Shannon. SAHM to Aiden who is now 10 days old! We cloth diapered him from the beginning in the hospital.

His cord just fell of so now we can experiment a little more! But, the CPFs ans d prowraps are working great so far!

Can't wait until he can fit in his honeyboys!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

hi,

CDing from birth (on & off in the beginning)

my fav dipe is a small firefly ...or... a small cloud9 softie

with a fuzeasy cover


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

i am jeri, mom to 5 month old cd'd rhiannon and 2.75 yo 'sposied liam. i have been cd'ing rhiannonsince birth, though we used a few sposies in the begining and at night for a few months.which dipe i reach for depends entirely upon my mood!


----------



## june'smom (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello
I am Louise mama to Juniper who has been cd since birth
I would reach for her brand new, grandma made flannel fitted diaper
since it is new I am not sure what cover I like best, we have all homemade fleece which are not nearly as cute as the diaper itself so we'll see.
But I love the pattern she used from diapersewing.com

louise
mama to Juniper Hazel 7/21/03
blissful wife to ben


----------



## mosschops (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm Steph, a new member at these fab boards from the UK.

I've currently got ds (3 weeks) in cd and occasionally ds no. 2 (2.5yrs) who feels that if the baby's in nappies... he should be too!

If (IF) all my nappies were clean i'd grab a lovely fluffy honeybunz that would be sparkling white, and cover with a cotton bottoms or motherease wrap. All of our newborn/small nappies are borrowed from the wonderful women on a uk parenting board, whom I LOVE!, but it does mean that we have a really eclectic selection! ha ha! we've even got one with the teletubbies on the front, which I don't think i've even used yet... tbh, i've been using terry-towelling nappies that I've cut in half and hemmed and then use like prefolds, with a fleece liner (with dog-paw print, awwww!) and a wrap. We're currently battling the yeastie-beasties, and small squares of terry are sooooooooo much easier and quicker for me to wash and dry (I don't have a drier, and this is the UK, so it's quite wet!)

You seem to have such a huge selection in the US, you lucky mamas!

Steph


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

I read a lot more than I post. But...I'm Chandi.
Cloth Diapering Peyton who is 19.5 months. And another baby girl due In Feb who obviously will be cloth diapered too


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

.....









Hey....My name is Linda mom to Arian Alexander(known as Ari...LOL) ... and ive been cloth diapering my 9 month old since he was 3 months old.....the current diaper i reach for first when they are washed and dried are my fuzzi bunz and my angel wraps AIO(poor thing is dead already..LOL but someone got me a new one..yayy) for when we go out...LOL i sound like Dori from Finding Nemo.......


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

Hi. I'm Rose, a diaper addict with no one in diapers (yet).









Strange, I know, but I have met some wonderful women here and they havent kicked me out yet!


----------



## goddessbubblies (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I'm fairly new to this board and new to CD







My name is Cory and we've been at it for almost a full month now!! LOL Eiley is my CDd bambino and she is just about 15 months old. She is THRILLED w/the CDs!! She loves to cuddle them before a new change, it's just adorable


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi, I'm Heather. I'm not new here just have been missing lately since we moved about 6 weeks ago. I've been cding my 20 month old since she was 4 months old. The first diaper that we usually grab is a bikini cut cuddlebuns made by Amy. If not that, it's a FCB fitted. We've had the same night time diaper for about a year and that's a petite toddler or large fuzzi bunz stuffed with a hemparoo hemp prefold.


----------



## ceciclem (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm Cecilia, mommy to Eli. We've been in cloth since we brought him home from the hospital. I'm an UBPF mama with a few fitted tricks in her diaper bag.


----------



## Paxetbonum (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello! I just made the switch with dd when she was one year old. Been doing it for little over a month. Love cloth soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much and am thankful to the moms here and at home who set the example.

Couldn't picture doing diapers any other way now!

Also want to say that dd looks so much cuter in them than the ugly disposables.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm Rebecca, mama to Ava, who will be 1 year old next weekend! She's been wearing cloth since the day she was born.

These days, she wears a fitted, a contour, an UBCPF, or a terry cloth flat - It all depends on how wiggly she's feeling


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

WELCOME









So nice to see all you new cloth diaperin' mamas around here.

I'm mama to Eli, turned one today, and Sam, four!

I reach for a firefly and a wool soaker for Eli!!



















xoxoxo pam


----------



## 3miraclebabies (Oct 5, 2002)

Hi everybody









I'm Amy, and 16 month old Brooklyn is my cloth diapered dd. Right now I reach for plain old unbleached CPF's with a Bummis or Prorap wrap. I know, boring!


----------

